
Diffrence between waterline and Node-Data - ratneshsingh
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ratneshsinghparihar&#x2F;Node-Data<p>The waterline is a greate opensource porject and has been an inspiration for us but there is a big difference between Node-data and waterline . The Node-Data is not an another ORM , its a wrapper over famous ORMs like(mongoose , seqlize , neo4j) . Node-Data provides an abstraction over these famous ORMs so that Developer don&#x27;t have to deal with them individually and they can write models and transaction over these ORMs with same codebase.
======
levbrie
Can't wait to try it out. I hope you don't mind a slightly tangential
question: why TypeScript?

